# Survey Closed: study "to investigate the notion of trust in e-commerce"



## dorgs (24 Feb 2009)

Hi,

My name is Finbarr Dorgan, I am working towards an MSc by research at University College Cork. My objective is to investigate the notion of trust in e-commerce, and particularly how businesses can exploit e-communities to foster trust. 

As part of this research, I am conducting an online survey entitled 'Consumer Trust in Online Businesses'. If you have ever made a purchase on the Internet, I would really appreciate if you could take the time (approximately 5-10 mins) to complete this survey.


Please click on the link below to begin.

[broken link removed]

Regards,

Finbarr Dorgan, BSc in Business Information Systems


----------



## PaddyBloggit (24 Feb 2009)

*Re: pls help with my Masters study*

On da way Finbarr .....

Done!


----------



## woodbine (24 Feb 2009)

*Re: pls help with my Masters study*

done. best of luck Finbarr.


----------



## shopgirl (24 Feb 2009)

*Re: pls help with my Masters study*

done


----------



## MaryBe (24 Feb 2009)

*Re: pls help with my Masters study*

Another survey done!!  All the very best in your Masters and your future career.
Mary


----------



## newirishman (24 Feb 2009)

*Re: pls help with my Masters study*

Good luck with this and your Master!


----------



## Brianne (24 Feb 2009)

*Re: pls help with my Masters study*

Good luck. Done


----------



## Bar101 (25 Feb 2009)

*Re: pls help with my Masters study*

Done. Good luck


----------



## Crunchie (25 Feb 2009)

*Re: pls help with my Masters study*

Done. Best of luck with it


----------



## Mac36 (25 Feb 2009)

*Re: pls help with my Masters study*

Done!  Best of luck.


----------



## paddyjnr (25 Feb 2009)

*Re: pls help with my Masters study*

Done! good luck with it Finbarr.


----------



## Speedwell (25 Feb 2009)

*Re: pls help with my Masters study*

Done. Best of luck.


----------



## holidayqueen (25 Feb 2009)

*Re: pls help with my Masters study*

ok did that so good luck


----------



## oakrise (25 Feb 2009)

*Re: pls help with my Masters study*

Done and Good luck.


----------



## philboy (25 Feb 2009)

*Re: pls help with my Masters study*

Done. all the best.


----------



## heretohelp (25 Feb 2009)

*Re: pls help with my Masters study*

Done good luck!


----------



## rosey (25 Feb 2009)

*Re: pls help with my Masters study*

just done it-best of luck


----------



## Sandals (25 Feb 2009)

*Re: pls help with my Masters study*

Interesting....


----------



## shaking (25 Feb 2009)

*Re: pls help with my Masters study*

done, best of luck


----------



## Canny39 (25 Feb 2009)

*Re: pls help with my Masters study*

Done and good luck


----------



## gnubbit (25 Feb 2009)

*Re: pls help with my Masters study*

Done - good luck!


----------



## D8Lady (25 Feb 2009)

*Re: pls help with my Masters study*

Done.


----------



## Guest122 (25 Feb 2009)

*Re: pls help with my Masters study*

Done. Good Luck


----------



## Petal (25 Feb 2009)

*Re: pls help with my Masters study*

Done, best of luck!


----------



## dorgs (26 Feb 2009)

*Re: pls help with my Masters study*

tks a million to everyone who has done this and for all the msgs of support!


----------



## Clerragh (26 Feb 2009)

*Re: pls help with my Masters study*

Just done. Hope I'm not too late. 
Best a luck


----------



## Smashbox (26 Feb 2009)

*Re: pls help with my Masters study*

Mes done too, hope we all helped!


----------



## BillK (26 Feb 2009)

*Re: pls help with my Masters study*

Best of luck with your studies.


----------



## fitzg (27 Feb 2009)

*Re: pls help with my Masters study*

Hi Finbarr,

Just completed survey.  Wish you all the best with the masters


----------



## Ancutza (27 Feb 2009)

*Re: pls help with my Masters study*

Done.  Hope you survive the financial strain of the Masters.  It's a b**ch but its good fun and it broadens your thinking!


----------



## dorgs (28 Feb 2009)

*Re: pls help with my Masters study*

Tks everyone for all the responses and the good wishes, have reached my target of 400 responses so have closed the survey! Have tried to edit the initial thread title to make people aware of this but can't! 

Maybe Im doing something wrong, but if there are any mod's looking at this they might be able to help me....Tks


----------



## ajapale (28 Feb 2009)

*Re: pls help with my Masters study "to investigate the notion of trust in e-commerce"*



dorgs said:


> *This survey is currently closed. I would like to everyone for their time and kind messages of support!.*


----------

